# Hot Threads Box



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Are we going to have a hottest threads box at the top of the screen again or not ?? Makes it much easier to see whats going on.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

spudsy said:


> Are we going to have a hottest threads box at the top of the screen again or not ?? Makes it much easier to see whats going on.


You had me all excited then mate ............


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Are we going to have a hottest threads box at the top of the screen again or not ?? Makes it much easier to see whats going on.


x2 it was much easier to see latest post news


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

@Lorian any idea or news on this ??


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Agreed. Think we need this back.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

definitely need it back, feels like such a mish mash without it


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Must admit I never used it when it was there. The New Content button does all I really want.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree too, it was the main thing I used to browse the forum / threads.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm in for this aswell.

It was the main way I browsed the forum


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

me too


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

@Lorian


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

i miss that box at the top.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

yes please


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Are we going to have a hottest threads box at the top of the screen again or not ?? Makes it much easier to see whats going on.





> x2 it was much easier to see latest post news





> Agreed. Think we need this back.





> definitely need it back, feels like such a mish mash without it





> Must admit I never used it when it was there. The New Content button does all I really want.





> I agree too, it was the main thing I used to browse the forum / threads.





> Definitely wish it was back, much harder to see what's going on now





> I'm in for this aswell.
> 
> It was the main way I browsed the forum





> me too





> @Lorian


It's coming back, but in the right sidebar.

The reason it's disabled at the moment is because it kills the board performance. However, the update I'm installing this weekend is supposed to fix that problem. So, we should have it back in some form early next week.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Sounds good Lorian, look forward to that.
> 
> It's coming back, but in the right sidebar.
> The reason it's disabled at the moment is because it kills the board performance. However, the update I'm installing this weekend is supposed to fix that problem. So, we should have it back in some form early next week.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Lorian! I was really missing it! Can't wait for it to come back!


----------

